# Just switched to Dish. No Hopper...... Very Sad



## Cridlon (Sep 3, 2011)

I switched to Dish Jan 26th. I had Direct with whole house DVR. That was the biggest hurdle for me switching. No one even said anything about the Hoppers coming when I asked about whole house DVR. I would have waited a month to sign up to get the Hopper. I called Dish and was told I could only buy a Hopper for $400. Is there really no way they could help me out by changing my equipment? I really don't want to wait 2 years until I can get new equipment. Has anyone had this happen?

Clif


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

So the grass isn't greener.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cridlon said:


> I switched to Dish Jan 26th. I had Direct with whole house DVR. That was the biggest hurdle for me switching. No one even said anything about the Hoppers coming when I asked about whole house DVR. I would have waited a month to sign up to get the Hopper. I called Dish and was told I could only buy a Hopper for $400. Is there really no way they could help me out by changing my equipment? I really don't want to wait 2 years until I can get new equipment. Has anyone had this happen?
> 
> Clif


get in touch with one of the dish guys here


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

domingos35 said:


> get in touch with one of the dish guys here


Theres not much else there going to be able to do about it.
In order to get the upgrade free or at reduced cost you need to qualify for a Dishn it up (DIU), theres no way a customer who signed up in January will qualify for the full freebie or discounted price.

@OP, you dont have to wait two years. Just maintain a decent package and pay your bills on time and you should be able to DIU towards the end of your first year with Dish.
Aside from that your only options will be to outright purchase it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

There was no release date on January 28th, it hadn't even been fully finished then. They would have had no date to give you or any real details. I would have stayed with Direct TV if whole house is that important to be honest. Otherwise the reasons you switched are still valid, if it was for more HD networks or whatever. Enjoy them and get the whole home when you can.


----------



## Cridlon (Sep 3, 2011)

Cost was the big reason for switching. Oh well, such as life. Not that I'm all that upset, just wondering if they were working with people with my situation.

Clif


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> So the grass isn't greener.


For me the grass is very green here!.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jhon69 said:


> For me the grass is very green here!.


And for me even greener.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> get in touch with one of the dish guys here


+1. I did and he worked it out, Ray C. is with the Social Media team from Dish, get in touch. Ray [email protected] Network


----------

